
Microsoft gets SaaS-y with Albany - maurycy
http://venturebeat.com/2008/04/18/microsoft-gets-saas-y-with-albany/
======
wmf
This doesn't look like SaaS to me. It's software rental. I'm sure a lot of
customers don't know what the difference is, though, and it probably benefits
MS to confuse the two.

------
maurycy
This is a huge news when it comes to popularizing SaaS software. They'll
create, or at least hugely expand, enterprise SaaS market.

